# Angel Maltese



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was talking with Bonnie the other day and she says she has *male* puppies that will be ready in about a month.

So if you were thinking of adding an Angel boy to your pack.....now's the time. :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Nothing could be cuter than Cassanova!!!! He is a Bonnie's Angel and just simply adorable!!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 17 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777538


> Nothing could be cuter than Cassanova!!!! He is a Bonnie's Angel and just simply adorable!!!!![/B]


Agreed!! Casanova is too cute!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

ditto... everytime i see casanova's siggy pic i stare at it because he is do darn cute :wub: 

i would love to have a little angel boy... i think in a year or so, i will definitely contact her. but that is oh so tempting to hear haha

hrm and if it's okay to ask, could someone pm me an estimate of an angel male puppy? just so i know how much i should be saving for... thanks!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I definitely want an Angel puppy, but I'm waiting for a female!!! Although Cassanova makes me think twice about that. I say post more pics of that baby!!!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Pat! That's just cruel! I can't add another right now, but oh I want to!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Must... not... give... in... to... temptation!!! :smheat: 

LOL, it's taking all my energy and will power not to call Bonnie 

right this moment and snatch up one of those babies. I am so 

very tempted.  I just love those Angels. I'm wanting a little girl, 

though. :wub: 

I agree with the others-- Casanova is a little doll. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Is it difficult to get a girl Angel? I noticed on the application form, one question was if you were wanting a male puppy. I also am very curious about the price range if anyone knows. I didn't see money mentioned anywhere on the website.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh the temptation! I have to admit I am curious too about the price if someone could PM me who knows I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's on the upper end of price ranges...not as high as Chrisman or Marcris though...I don't believe.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bump* - just incase anyone was looking for a sweet little boy, and may have missed this. :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gosh, how I would love to. Oh boy...speaking of boys  I have to tell you that boys...have something that I call velcro love....girls do too...but there is something so undescribable about a baby boy malt...add to that..an Angel baby boy Malt...I just can't even imagine...all that sweeteness and love... :wub: 

Someone is going to be so lucky :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bumpity bump bump :biggrin:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bump, bump!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thanks to this wonderful site I've decided on an Angel Maltese when the time is right. I really want a girl though.  Can someone please pm me with the cost of a female.
TIA
Anne


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cookie is a retired show dog from Bonnie and he wasn't as expensive as a puppy. He is a very loving and playful in fact all my boys are more loving and are Velcro dogs then my girls


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aw man... i only WISH i was able to have an addition to my fam...  :innocent:


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh, if only the time were right for me! I would LOVE to have a sweet little boy from Bonnie, and perhaps next year I'll get to bring one home! I just hope people from here bring her babies home so we can watch them grow up!!!!! I love ANGELS!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

ahhhhhhh this is killing me....but my babies are just too young right now...but I'm telling you for all those holding out for a little girl...boys are just as special.....and that love they give....just can't find the words...oh and boys can wear dresses too...

*Just ask Leo... * 

[attachment=52847:IMG_2765.JPG]

*He wears them proudly.... * 

[attachment=52848:IMG_2767.JPG]


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh (Leo) looks so cute in pink!

Thank you ladies for the info! I'm starting to sock some dog pretties away and saving up too  

I'm really excited thinking about having one of her beautiful dogs. I just know she'll find us a perfect match :biggrin:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ May 18 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778104


> Oh (Leo) looks so cute in pink!
> 
> Thank you ladies for the info! I'm starting to sock some dog pretties away and saving up too
> 
> I'm really excited thinking about having one of her beautiful dogs. I just know she'll find us a perfect match :biggrin:[/B]



Oh how exciting for you!!!

I hope I didn't confuse anyone......Leo is not an Angel baby....he just wanted to show off his pink dress and how boys proudly can wear pink....I sure everyone knows but I like to worry 

Sorry if I did confuse.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 18 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778080


> ahhhhhhh this is killing me....but my babies are just too young right now...but I'm telling you for all those holding out for a little girl...boys are just as special.....and that love they give....just can't find the words...oh and boys can wear dresses too...
> 
> *Just ask Leo... *
> 
> ...


 OMG! Christine!!!! Poor Leo!!! That's enough with the Pink already!!! When you are here, I will have Archie take Leo aside and have a talk with him.........


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 18 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778116


> QUOTE (Allheart @ May 18 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778080





> ahhhhhhh this is killing me....but my babies are just too young right now...but I'm telling you for all those holding out for a little girl...boys are just as special.....and that love they give....just can't find the words...oh and boys can wear dresses too...
> 
> *Just ask Leo... *
> 
> ...


 OMG! Christine!!!! Poor Leo!!! That's enough with the Pink already!!! When you are here, I will have Archie take Leo aside and have a talk with him......... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL....okay how about purple?...he's just that kind of guy....LOL...Love the Archie man and I have something pink for him as well  

(sorry for the commercial break folks....back to our regular programming  )


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Aawww...Casanova fanks all of you with generous nosewicks!  
Angel boys and girls are both amazing! Dexter is a gorgeous Angel boy and he sticks like Velcro to Meri. :wub: 
As requested, here are some pics of Casanova (varying stages of puppyhood). Please tell me if I post too many pics of him. I don't want to be annoying (preferably)!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Another


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Pwease Mama just phrow the ball and give me the tweet!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Too many?? You don't post nearly enough of that precious little boy...gosh he is adorable...more more more please!!!!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

casanova is soooo adorable :wub: . i just want to cuddle him

i agree, i think you're being a bit stingy w/ the pics :biggrin: . feel free to post more


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! Casanova, you're are just way way too cute, you're killing me here!!!!!! Each picture is cuter than the last!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks so much! 
I just want to say in that puppy play group pic, those gold lame boots with the faux shearling foldover are not me!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 19 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778315


> Thanks so much!
> I just want to say in that puppy play group pic, those gold lame boots with the faux shearling foldover are not me![/B]


ROFLMBO! I had to go back and find those boots. I'm betting you rushed right out to buy some of those, though. :biggrin: 
Your Angel is just precious. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778340


> QUOTE (princessre @ May 19 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778315





> Thanks so much!
> I just want to say in that puppy play group pic, those gold lame boots with the faux shearling foldover are not me![/B]


ROFLMBO! I had to go back and find those boots. I'm betting you rushed right out to buy some of those, though. :biggrin: 
Your Angel is just precious. Thanks for sharing!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Lol, i too had to go back and look. 
Casanova has got to be the cutest little boy i have ever seen. You couldn't possibly post enough pictures of that gorgeous boy! :wub: I keep showing my husband pictures of the "Angel" maltese and tell him (of course not right now, but this is the breeder i want our next maltese to come from) he looks at the pictures and says they're cute and then says mmm, hmm i think he's just trying to humor me. Lol, but i'm going to get a little girl "Angel" maltese one day. I have already started a list of names and when i think of a name i just add it to my list. :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I have been talking to Bonnie too and put down a partial payment for a little girl back in the begining of April, which we were hoping there would have been one in this litter but no such luck. I do love Cassanova and I think angel boys are just as gorgeous as the girls but I have my heart set on a girl so I'm waiting, who knows how long, but I think it's well worth the wait to have a beautiful angel girl.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 19 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778315


> Thanks so much!
> I just want to say in that puppy play group pic, those gold lame boots with the faux shearling foldover are not me![/B]


That's what they all say! Looks like an escapee from Santa's Solid Gold elves. Tell Cassanova to place himself better for future pix. :goof: But you could never send too many photos of that sweetheart. The cutest!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 19 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778315


> Thanks so much!
> I just want to say in that puppy play group pic, those gold lame boots with the faux shearling foldover are not me![/B]


LOL!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is another Bonnie boy, his name is Sprout....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 20 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778716


> Here is another Bonnie boy, his name is Sprout....[/B]



Bless his sweet soul :wub: :wub: What a precoius little face!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my god. He is TOO CUTE!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 20 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778716


> Here is another Bonnie boy, his name is Sprout....[/B]


Nanci he is too cute!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 19 2009, 09:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778282


> Aawww...Casanova fanks all of you with generous nosewicks!
> Angel boys and girls are both amazing! Dexter is a gorgeous Angel boy and he sticks like Velcro to Meri. :wub:
> As requested, here are some pics of Casanova (varying stages of puppyhood). Please tell me if I post too many pics of him. I don't want to be annoying (preferably)![/B]


omg i loooove the sofa one- total prince


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

ahhh... I have a secret but so hard to keep quiet ;-)


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

NO!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!! They can keep each other company!!!! Post your picture!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ May 20 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778965


> ahhh... I have a secret but so hard to keep quiet ;-)[/B]


OMG are you getting an Angel???


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Aren't all maltese "angels" :innocent:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Spill the beans!!! LOL


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't leave us in suspense!!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

All I can say is Bella (who is currently staying with my parents in NJ recovering) will have a sister in the near future :innocent:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww a sister? How adorable!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: I have found ( when I was there) that Bonnie's boys are very affectionate and loving...I am thinking about getting one actually. My problem is Baby Rosie Posie, she does not get along well with others ( dogs , that is)...She is fine with PuttiePie...JUST thinking about it as I am no where near ready to get another baby right now..This is my busy time of year and it would be most difficult for me to give the dog the attention that I could give him in the winter for example...Anyone with a Bonnie boy, please tell me more about the snuggle factor? x00xx0 N


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 19 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778315


> Thanks so much!
> I just want to say in that puppy play group pic, those gold lame boots with the faux shearling foldover are not me![/B]



....and how can we be sure that's not you!.....  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 21 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779114


> :wub: I have found ( when I was there) that Bonnie's boys are very affectionate and loving...I am thinking about getting one actually. My problem is Baby Rosie Posie, she does not get along well with others ( dogs , that is)...She is fine with PuttiePie...JUST thinking about it as I am no where near ready to get another baby right now..This is my busy time of year and it would be most difficult for me to give the dog the attention that I could give him in the winter for example...Anyone with a Bonnie boy, please tell me more about the snuggle factor? x00xx0 N[/B]



Nanc, I think you should take Squirt - he's adorable!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 21 2009, 08:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779124


> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 21 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779114





> :wub: I have found ( when I was there) that Bonnie's boys are very affectionate and loving...I am thinking about getting one actually. My problem is Baby Rosie Posie, she does not get along well with others ( dogs , that is)...She is fine with PuttiePie...JUST thinking about it as I am no where near ready to get another baby right now..This is my busy time of year and it would be most difficult for me to give the dog the attention that I could give him in the winter for example...Anyone with a Bonnie boy, please tell me more about the snuggle factor? x00xx0 N[/B]



Nanc, I think you should take Squirt - he's adorable!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Pat, Is that Sprout's son? I cannot take anyone till summer is done with, you know how busy I am this time of year...He might be an old man by then!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 21 2009, 08:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779134


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 21 2009, 08:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779124





> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 21 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779114





> :wub: I have found ( when I was there) that Bonnie's boys are very affectionate and loving...I am thinking about getting one actually. My problem is Baby Rosie Posie, she does not get along well with others ( dogs , that is)...She is fine with PuttiePie...JUST thinking about it as I am no where near ready to get another baby right now..This is my busy time of year and it would be most difficult for me to give the dog the attention that I could give him in the winter for example...Anyone with a Bonnie boy, please tell me more about the snuggle factor? x00xx0 N[/B]



Nanc, I think you should take Squirt - he's adorable!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Pat, Is that Sprout's son? I cannot take anyone till summer is done with, you know how busy I am this time of year...He might be an old man by then!!!! :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

If you talking about Casanova, his father is Rumor.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 21 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779114


> :wub: I have found ( when I was there) that Bonnie's boys are very affectionate and loving...I am thinking about getting one actually. My problem is Baby Rosie Posie, she does not get along well with others ( dogs , that is)...She is fine with PuttiePie...JUST thinking about it as I am no where near ready to get another baby right now..This is my busy time of year and it would be most difficult for me to give the dog the attention that I could give him in the winter for example...Anyone with a Bonnie boy, please tell me more about the snuggle factor? x00xx0 N[/B]


Cookie is very snuggly he is a mama's boy big time he follows me every where and wants to held all the time!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Ladies, I have my heart set on a female from Bonnie. Does she have a problem with putting her babies in homes with children? We have an only child and he's 5?

I've written her a letter all about us. I'd like to send it off today but I'm scared about her not letting us buy one because of our little boy. :bysmilie:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ May 21 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779217


> Ladies, I have my heart set on a female from Bonnie. Does she have a problem with putting her babies in homes with children? We have an only child and he's 5?
> 
> I've written her a letter all about us. I'd like to send it off today but I'm scared about her not letting us buy one because of our little y. :bysmilie:[/B]


Your best bet is to call and talk to Bonnie. Be honest and let her know of your child. I think the problem with small children
and maltese is little children move swiftly and can easily hurt a small dog like a maltese without realizing it. Maltese are
hearty but still fragile due to their diminuitive size.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I think it might depend on the personality of the child. Some children are naturally chunkier and more clumsy and cannot be around themselves, let alone an Angel that is so tiny. (I don't bring Casanova to my friends' houses anymore because the child knows nothing about how to treat a Maltese and I get so mad at them for being such a danger to my baby) Other children could probably be taught to live with a Malt because they are careful and attentive. I've seen it go both ways. I put a cat collar with bell on Casanova which everyone finds funny..

As a side note, I find NY city folks much better around Casanova than people in the suburbs. People are so used to tiny dogs here, I've had plenty of joggers sprinting and jumping over Casanova at high speeds when I couldn't avoid them because there were so many people in the street, yet I've had ambling people in Florida not paying attention and stepping on his feet...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - so inquiring minds want to know -- *HOW MANY SM MEMBERS ARE GETTING ONE OF BONNIE'S ANGELS?*


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for the info!

My son is really good with our cat. He's very gentle and I've been talking to him about having a Maltese for some time. He knows how careful he'lll have to be around any dog. 

His best friend has a 5 pound Yorkie. The mom says my Daniel is fine around the her.

I'm crossing my fingers that Bonnie won't have a problem. B) I'll let you guys know what she says :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ May 21 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779258


> OK - so inquiring minds want to know -- *HOW MANY SM MEMBERS ARE GETTING ONE OF BONNIE'S ANGELS?*[/B]


I have my Angel--Cookie


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ May 21 2009, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779270


> Thank you so much for the info!
> 
> My son is really good with our cat. He's very gentle and I've been talking to him about having a Maltese for some time. He knows how careful he'lll have to be around any dog.
> 
> ...


When we got Vivi from Bonnie, our daughters were just over 2 and just under 5 years old. Bonnie was great in discussing everything with me. I did end up doing with an 8 month old that Bonnie had available, because I personally felt it would be better for us to have a pup who wasn't "quite" as fragile as a new baby. The girls and Vivi are best friends - the girls have become very conscious about where they are and where Vivi is.

I would recommend that you speak with Bonnie on the phone, that is the best way to make sure that you are able to address all of your questions with her.

Best of Luck to you!

April


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ May 21 2009, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779258


> OK - so inquiring minds want to know -- *HOW MANY SM MEMBERS ARE GETTING ONE OF BONNIE'S ANGELS?*[/B]



Me, me, me!!! Not right now, though, but in about two years (when I complete nursing school), you bet your butt off I'll be giving Bonnie a call.  I can't wait!

Oh, and congrats to everyone who's getting one of Bonnie's babies soon! I can't wait to see all the pics. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 21 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779114


> :wub: I have found ( when I was there) that Bonnie's boys are very affectionate and loving...I am thinking about getting one actually. My problem is Baby Rosie Posie, she does not get along well with others ( dogs , that is)...She is fine with PuttiePie...JUST thinking about it as I am no where near ready to get another baby right now..This is my busy time of year and it would be most difficult for me to give the dog the attention that I could give him in the winter for example...Anyone with a Bonnie boy, please tell me more about the snuggle factor? x00xx0 N[/B]


DEX is a total snuggle bug- plasters himself against me when we sleep -actually the only time he is not next to me is when there is a flossie around!!!! one breeder i know says that girls love you and boys are in love with you....


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree, Dexter is totally in love with Meri!! It's so cute!! :wub: 

Casanova kisses us so much we are almost afraid it's obsessive? He just licks for hours. When he's on my lap, he buries his head in my tummy. When I'm working he props his head on my shoulder. Some part of him is always touching us. 

I do think Angel males are really love bugs. He's also amazing with being handled. I'll de-matt him for hours and then at the end he will lick my nose and put his head on my lap.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So there may be a couple of us getting a Bonnie baby? Cool!! I have to say, though, Miss Ava is all girl! She thinks she's in charge and one of the "big" kids. She vocal and demanding - but then again she is a spoiled maltese. :brownbag: I agree the boys are more loving. 

And, NO, you can't have Ava - she's my little munchkin.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 21 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779368


> I agree, Dexter is totally in love with Meri!! It's so cute!! :wub:
> 
> *Casanova kisses us so much we are almost afraid it's obsessive? He just licks for hours. When he's on my lap, he buries his head in my tummy. When I'm working he props his head on my shoulder. Some part of him is always touching us.
> 
> I do think Angel males are really love bugs. He's also amazing with being handled. I'll de-matt him for hours and then at the end he will lick my nose and put his head on my lap.*[/B]


You all are describing your male pups like my Gigi, I swear, only she a girlie!  Gigi waits untl I'm in front of her, so she can follow me everywhere. My breeder said that some females maltese pups are just as sweet as male pups. I just thought all maltese are huge love bugs like this! :wub: Regardless of gender. That's why I just love this breed! :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Bump! Casanova's brother from the same litter is now available. He was held back for show, but his bite is very slightly off!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779655


> Bump! Casanova's brother from the same litter is now available. He was held back for show, but his bite is very slightly off!![/B]



WOW!!! I bet he's gorgeous!!! .....just like Casanova!!!! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779655


> Bump! Casanova's brother from the same litter is now available. He was held back for show, but his bite is very slightly off!![/B]


I hope someone from here gets him. That would be fun to watch brothers grow up.

On boys being sweeter. I think it's true. Boys are more consistently lovies where girls are a bit
here and there at times. Why do you think they call female dogs B***hes? LOL


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 21 2009, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779368


> I agree, Dexter is totally in love with Meri!! It's so cute!! :wub:
> 
> Casanova kisses us so much we are almost afraid it's obsessive? He just licks for hours. When he's on my lap, he buries his head in my tummy. When I'm working he props his head on my shoulder. Some part of him is always touching us.
> 
> I do think Angel males are really love bugs. He's also amazing with being handled. I'll de-matt him for hours and then at the end he will lick my nose and put his head on my lap.[/B]


He sounds like a dream!!!! You are so lucky to have him, great personality and such a beauty!!! errrrr.......Handsome if Cass hears this!!!!!!! I just adore looking at his little pics~~~~~


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I think Bonnie would be so happy to hear all the good ratings everyone has about her and her angels.
But I guess she already knows how special her angels are.
I guess everyone here on SM would love to have one in their homes. Good luck to everyone trying to obtain one right now and in the future.
The answer to me wanting one is YES, YES, YES, you can never have to many Malts. But will have to
wait a while, as I am already adding Savannah to my home. Her Great Grandfather is an angel though
"CH Angels Risques Barbarellas Rebel". So I guess in a way I am truly blessed already. Can you see
any resemblence in her picture to an angel.[attachment=52950:savannah_gh_crop.jpg]
I think of all Maltese as angels.
Lucy


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, beautiful. The eyes remind me of Cosy's. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779655


> Bump! Casanova's brother from the same litter is now available. He was held back for show, but his bite is very slightly off!![/B]


If that's not temptation, I don't know what is! :wub: :wub: I shouldn't frequent this thread any more, as I'm only finding it more difficult not to call Bonnie.  :smheat: 

QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779710


> Wow, beautiful. The eyes remind me of Cosy's. :wub:[/B]


I agree! She reminds me of Cosy. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779710


> Wow, beautiful. The eyes remind me of Cosy's. :wub:[/B]


Yes, I definitely agree!!! They look like beautiful twins!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My Chachi's Great Grandfather on his Dam's side is Ch Angels Risque'Letal Weapon, so I guess he is a bit of an Angel too, though he is full of he__ :biggrin: . Never wanted a boy, already had two girls but I have to say Chachi is definately in love with me, and I totally adore him :wub: I would no longer hesitate to take a boy over a girl.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I LOVE.........ANGEL MALTESE :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm getting my Angel baby in Jan. But the wait is literally killing me! It is so hard not to bug the heck out of hubby to bump the date up and be "patient". Everytime I see Ava, Casanova, Cosy etc I look at hubby and he closes my laptop and says don't ask again. LOL I'm waiting patiently as I can....but our Anniversary needs to hurry up and GET HERE....


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779655


> Bump! Casanova's brother from the same litter is now available. He was held back for show, but his bite is very slightly off!![/B]



WOW WOULD LOVE TO SEE HIS PHOTO.. is it squirt? that i think britt posted??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (dex'smom @ May 22 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779812


> QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779655





> Bump! Casanova's brother from the same litter is now available. He was held back for show, but his bite is very slightly off!![/B]



WOW WOULD LOVE TO SEE HIS PHOTO.. is it squirt? that i think britt posted??
[/B][/QUOTE]


Nanci posted the pic. I can't recall if it was Squirt or Sprout.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

When I do finally add another to my family, it will be an Angel Maltese. You can spot an Angel Maltese a mile away and they always make my heart skip a beat. :tender:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (dex'smom @ May 22 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779812


> QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779655





> Bump! Casanova's brother from the same litter is now available. He was held back for show, but his bite is very slightly off!![/B]



WOW WOULD LOVE TO SEE HIS PHOTO.. is it squirt? that i think britt posted??
[/B][/QUOTE]


No, Sprout is over a year old. But you know how gorgeous Casanova is......his brother has the same fantastic pedigree!!!! And if Bonnie was holding him for show - you know he's a winner!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 23 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780048


> QUOTE (dex'smom @ May 22 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779812





> QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779655





> Bump! Casanova's brother from the same litter is now available. He was held back for show, but his bite is very slightly off!![/B]



WOW WOULD LOVE TO SEE HIS PHOTO.. is it squirt? that i think britt posted??
[/B][/QUOTE]


No, Sprout is over a year old. But you know how gorgeous Casanova is......his brother has the same fantastic pedigree!!!! And if Bonnie was holding him for show - you know he's a winner!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Gosh, I hope someone for here gets these precious boys....if can't hold them...at least we all can see their gorgeous selves grow up. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 23 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780029


> When I do finally add another to my family, it will be an Angel Maltese. You can spot an Angel Maltese a mile away and they always make my heart skip a beat. :tender:[/B]


You made me laugh! I was out with Mr Wookie up in Palm Beach at a "fashion show" for doggies. Wookie was being "walked" by a Model and I was standing at the end of the runway so he would walk straight towards the end. A woman sitting about midway down the runway stood up and just about yelled, "is that an Angel Dog?!" I could hardly keep a straight face. The Model had NO idea what so ever about what the woman was yelling at her.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ May 25 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781021


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 23 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780029





> When I do finally add another to my family, it will be an Angel Maltese. You can spot an Angel Maltese a mile away and they always make my heart skip a beat. :tender:[/B]


You made me laugh! I was out with Mr Wookie up in Palm Beach at a "fashion show" for doggies. Wookie was being "walked" by a Model and I was standing at the end of the runway so he would walk straight towards the end. A woman sitting about midway down the runway stood up and just about yelled, "is that an Angel Dog?!" I could hardly keep a straight face. The Model had NO idea what so ever about what the woman was yelling at her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I bet that was fun, Melanie. Bonnie is pretty well known there! We've had the same thing happen just taking a stroll in PB.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

If you are looking for a puppy and interested in Casanova's bro, please PM me and I will send you a photo of him. I'm not sure Bonnie would like for me to post on a public forum. Thanks! :heart:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 4 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785530


> If you are looking for a puppy and interested in Casanova's bro, please PM me and I will send you a photo of him. I'm not sure Bonnie would like for me to post on a public forum. Thanks! :heart:[/B]


Just gotta say that your Casanova is such a stunner! I love your new siggy!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 4 2009, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785537


> Just gotta say that your Casanova is such a stunner! I love your new siggy![/B]


Thanks so much! You are too sweet! I love your babies too :heart:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Cassanova is stunningly beautiful I totally agree :smheat: I sure hope whoever gets him finds this forum if they haven't allready so we can all see him.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 4 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785569


> Cassanova is stunningly beautiful I totally agree :smheat: I sure hope whoever gets him finds this forum if they haven't allready so we can all see him.[/B]



I mean his brother...I know Cassanova is staying with his Mommy forever :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 4 2009, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785569


> Cassanova is stunningly beautiful I totally agree :smheat: I sure hope whoever gets him finds this forum if they haven't allready so we can all see him.[/B]


Thanks :blush: Even Casanova is blushing and I don't think he would disagree that he is an attention ho.


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

I visited Bonnie last weekend and gave a deposit for one of the little boy puppies that she has available. They are too cute! She still had the other boy puppy available when I was there if anyone is interested! Now I just have to wait until the middle of July for my new baby :biggrin:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (maltlove @ Jun 4 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785635


> I visited Bonnie last weekend and gave a deposit for one of the little boy puppies that she has available. They are too cute! She still had the other boy puppy available when I was there if anyone is interested! Now I just have to wait until the middle of July for my new baby :biggrin:[/B]


That is great news!!! Yes!!! At least one of those boys will grow up on SM!!! arty:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats!! How exciting! You should post a pic so we can all get even more excited for you!


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 4 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785640


> Congrats!! How exciting! You should post a pic so we can all get even more excited for you! [/B]



Here is a pic of him. He is still so little! He looks like a little fluff ball walking around :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (maltlove @ Jun 4 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785665


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 4 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785640





> Congrats!! How exciting! You should post a pic so we can all get even more excited for you! [/B]



Here is a pic of him. He is still so little! He looks like a little fluff ball walking around :wub: 








[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG, he is too cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: How old is he and how much does he weigh?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG How cute!! He is just precious! :wub: Congrats!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (maltlove @ Jun 4 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785665


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 4 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785640





> Congrats!! How exciting! You should post a pic so we can all get even more excited for you! [/B]



Here is a pic of him. He is still so little! He looks like a little fluff ball walking around :wub: 










[/B][/QUOTE]

More Congrats!! He is absolutely adorable. I love Bonnie's pups. She's a good lady.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG TOO CUTE!! I just swooned


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

QUOTE (maltlove @ Jun 4 2009, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785665


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 4 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785640





> Congrats!! How exciting! You should post a pic so we can all get even more excited for you! [/B]



Here is a pic of him. He is still so little! He looks like a little fluff ball walking around :wub: 








[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG he a beauty congrats :aktion033:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I want one! One day... I'll want a little girl though :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

oh he is adorable! so small and cute and fluffy :wub: 
i think in a year or so i'm going to get a little angel boy baby myself :wub:


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 4 2009, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785672


> QUOTE (maltlove @ Jun 4 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785665





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 4 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785640





> Congrats!! How exciting! You should post a pic so we can all get even more excited for you! [/B]



Here is a pic of him. He is still so little! He looks like a little fluff ball walking around :wub: 








[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG, he is too cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: How old is he and how much does he weigh?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! He is about 7 weeks old and I'm not sure how much he weighs now. Bonnie did say he would be in the lower range of the weight standard.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (maltlove @ Jun 5 2009, 08:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785945


> Thanks! He is about 7 weeks old and I'm not sure how much he weighs now. Bonnie did say he would be in the lower range of the weight standard.[/B]


He's precious! Who are the sire and dame?


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh, I want one of her females sooooo bad! It's not time for us yet, but I would love to one day own one of her babies. They are gorgeous!


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG! He is PRECIOUS! :wub: 

One day I hope to have an Angel.


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 5 2009, 09:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785979


> QUOTE (maltlove @ Jun 5 2009, 08:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785945





> Thanks! He is about 7 weeks old and I'm not sure how much he weighs now. Bonnie did say he would be in the lower range of the weight standard.[/B]


He's precious! Who are the sire and dame?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sire: Ch Angel's Jeopardys Fantasy Dreamer
Dam: CH Angels Top Secret At Khanthav

Thanks to everyone for all the compliments! We are very excited for his arrival!


----------

